# Vancouver?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I have never been there yet but it is definitely a place I would seriously like to check out and visit


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

most probably, a great place for snowboarding and skiing


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Vancouver rocks!!!

the nightlife is totally rad and the people the best around!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> Vancouver rocks!!!
> 
> the nightlife is totally rad and the people the best around!


are you from there thumper?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

In my area, alot of people went to vancouver for some reason for summer vacation. Why do you say its bad to go there in the summer? (thats what you meant right?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

not from Vancouver, but been there enough to know that it's a great place for anything and everything... totally cool place!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JTingly said:


> In my area, alot of people went to vancouver for some reason for summer vacation. Why do you say its bad to go there in the summer? (thats what you meant right?)


wait let me clear that up!
i meant the snowboarding conditions in the summer aren't good. lol

no vancouver is beautifull all the time..
great climate..never too cold in the winter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

well, of course, when it comes to snow activities like snowboarding and skiing, winter is the best season for it and never summer


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

it's a great place... grab the sea taxi if you can!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

well, thumperfive, wish I could  problem is, it's more than a taxi that i need, i need a jet LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> it's a great place... grab the sea taxi if you can!


well, wish i could, thumper  but it's more than a taxi that i need, i need a jet  lol


----------

